# Buckled Wood Floor



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Ok, not sure this is where to post this question or not. Anyways, here goes. 

This past fall we put down new hardwood flooring. There is an area underneath the floor that has a 3 or 4 foot gap between the floor and cement "basement" if you can call it that. Yeah, wacky 1970's contemporary architecture.
This past Christmas we had a live tree. Evidently I must have watered it too much a couple of times and some of the wood flooring under it warped or buckled. Hubby is a bit upset. 

Is there anyway to unbuckle the flooring? I know in my parents' home the wood flooring that is directly above the dirt "basement" warps and unwarps due to humidity in the ground. Do we just let it dry out? Am I stuck with him being upset about that forever?


----------



## laurafergie (May 5, 2010)

You can try letting it dry out a few weeks. Have a fan blowing in the area to help things along. If the floor doesn't move by then, you are out of luck. (I hate to tell you, it's probably permanent)


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Don't beat yourself up about it. I have a very old farm house and my floors are uneven in many rooms. Although, my wood floors are in good shape and I wash them with soap and water frequently too. I know I have seen people cut the damaged wood out and replace it to make it flat again. Check into a lumber yard store and ask them about it.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Our floor actually corrects itself when the wood stoves goes on in the basement.


----------

